

Show HN: Eat Your Greens - mapk
http://eatyourgreensapp.com

======
EnderMB
That's a very clever idea, especially since many of the calorie counting apps
tend to be very bossy and intrusive. It might be a very good and fun way to
get people to think about what they have eaten.

It's a shame it's iOS only, because I'd be interested in giving it a whirl.

